
Google reveals Chromecast: video streaming to your TV from any device for $35 - superchink
http://www.theverge.com/2013/7/24/4552204/google-reveals-chromecast-tv-streaming
======
stephenr
And yet again I say, Chrome is the new IE.

This functionality has nothing to do with a browser.

